# Is there any fish in Carpenter creek?



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

I would like to fresh water fish but I'm in NE Pensacola and I don't want to drive 45 mins to an hour to do so


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not sure you want to take fish out of Carpenter's Creek. Look up Pensacola Super Fund site, on the internet. Lots of lead and other good stuff.


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not looking to eat them just have some fun catching them


----------

